# Central Belt Detailers



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Hi guys

Looking for some recommendations for car detailers who cover the central belt - I'm based in Edinburgh so ideally someone who can come out to me.

Thanks chaps! :buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::thumb:


----------

